

Ask YC : java template engine for generating source code? - randomhack

Have any of you used stringtemplate, velocity, freemarker or others for generating structured text of any kind? Any experiences or thoughts? Stringtemplate seems to be purely functional and claims to enforce strict model view separation. Is StringTemplate good in real world?
======
foemmel
ANTLR is quite popular and uses StringTemplate to generate source code, for
several different target languages. So I would consider that to be pretty good
real world use of it.

------
henning
Have a look at <http://code-generation.net> and Manning's Code Generation in
Action.

~~~
randomhack
The website is for some product for web development. My application is not
even remotely related to web-development. Should have clarified I guess. I am
generating C source code from a DSL.

